# Large Sand Flea Rake - Assembled!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

58" Removeable Long Handled Sand Flea Rake For Surf Casters!

I recently found this Sand Flea Rake online by Exact Design & i thought i'd try it. Comes in 4 major pieces with tools & extra fittings. Lightweight due to the aluminum frame. Took me only 2min to put it together. It's extremely light weight & i'm looking forward to raking in some live bait.

Here in Hawaii Sand Fleas are also known as Sand Turtles. As a child i remember saving the guts from the fish i caught & threw it just above the high tide mark. Within minutes multiple sand tracks appeared of Sand Fleas tunneling their way under the sand to the bait. I've always wanted to make one of these since my days of raking fleas off Pompano Beach in Florida.

This rake has a distinctive curved handle & large basket teeth. I just put it together & loving it! Locally i can see targeting reef species like Bonefish & Jacks with live Sand Fleas. US West Coast the Perch Surf Anglers would love this as much as the Floridian Pompano casters. Texas i'm sure the Drums would love it as well. Everything loves Sand Fleas! I'm sure i'll post a few follow-ups on my new bait rake.


----------

